# Ozzy Osbourne - Scream



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone had gone out and got a copy of Ozzy's latest album? 

Just picked up a copy and have to say it's pretty good. To be honest he's done some great albums, bit part due to the artists he's had in his band. 

Shame Zakk Wylde isn't on this one but sounds more like an Ozzy album than an Ozzy and Zakk one. :lol:

First listen gets a thumbs up from me. :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Listened to it on Spotify as soon as it was released. Not his best, but still a good album.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's a good album overall, has some good steady tracks on it. Perhaps not a classic but a worthwhile listen.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

There is a few great tracks on it, and plenty of riffs!!!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's the riffs that have got me hooked on it. Where Zakk is one of the most amazing and one of my favourite guitarists, he's very distinctive in his style. 

This new chap has written some very catchy riffs though, some great straight up metal riffing.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Loved Firewind, who Gus G. used to play guitar for. Powerful and melodic..


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not listened to Firewind but sounds like I should do. 

I never realised he did some tracks with Arch Enemy and Old Man's Child as well. Both awesome bands.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Firewind are a melodic power metal band.....great riffs, great hooks.

Breaking The Silence featuring Tara Teresa


----------

